# Implant code ?21390



## codedog (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello ASC coders , 

I think the ASC where I work at may have to eat this cost. First let me say this is a MEDICAID  insurance. 

Doc did A procedure of  OPEN REDUCTION of RIGHT ORBITAL fRACTURE with ALLOPLASTIC IMPLANT . cpt code 21390 is the code. Now it states in THE CPT code book 
WITH IMPLANT . So I code it as 21390 rt with dx code 802.6.
They also have an invoice attached to it stating how much for the implant -$1949.00
Again this is a MEDICAID ONLY 
IS there  A certain implant code  I can use also.  Idont think i can, maybe I am over looking something. I know  Medicare ONLY PAYS 1721.88 ON THIS procedure , and correct me if I'am AM wrong, I dont see MEDICAID paying close to this amount. 
ANY suggestions please .
 and wHAT IF WAS blue cross -?


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 19, 2010)

L8610 

It has a N1 indicator for Medicare. 

OUCH!


----------



## codedog (Aug 19, 2010)

WE also have one for BLUE Cross, no carve out,-WHAT a joke 

SO Medicaid I will bill Just  BILL  CPT code 21390, 
Blue cross I WILL bill 21390 with L8610(wHICH they probably wont pay ),What A LOSS


----------

